# LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?



## CredeFX (13. September 2013)

*LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Hallo.

Wie kann man am besten ein Lan Kabel (ca 10m) durch 2 Türen bringen? Der Router steht im Wohnzimmer, und das Lan-Kabel muss durch den Flur in mein Zimmer.
Ich habe gerade mit einem LAN-Kabel getestet, wie sehr es abgeknickt wird, wenn die Tür geschlossen wird.. Und es sah aufjedenfall nicht gut aus!
Da wir in einer Mietwohnung leben, und meine Mutter mir niemals erlauben würde wegen einem Kabel ein Loch in die Wand zu bohren, fällt ein Loch in der Wand aus (und ein Loch in der Tür wäre dämlich, da dass ganze Kabel vor der Tür liegen würde/falls geöffnet).

W-Lan möchte ich auf keinen Fall nutzen, da ich mein VDSL 25k (habe das Gefühl das mein altes DSL16 flotter war^^) auch ausnutzen möchte. Wie würde es mit D-Lan aussehen? Wäre dass zu empfehlen, und wie hoch wäre der Geschwindigkeitsverlust? 
Welches Modell würde für mein Internet am Besten sein? Was die Firma/Marke angeht, tendiere ich eher zu Devolo (außer mich kann jemand des Besseren belehren).
(ich möchte unbedingt per LAN anschließen, daher sollte der D-Lan Empfänger auch einen LAN-Ausgang haben)

Edit: Muss man den D-Lan-Adapter, den man mit dem Router verbindet, wirklich eine eigene Steckdose stecken (also nicht in den Verteiler)? Da die nähste Steckdose zum Router vom dem Telefondingsens besetzt wird, dachte ich, dass ich so ein 1-2 Adapter kaufe (also zwei Plätze für eine Steckdose.. Ich glaube man versteht was ich meine). Würde das Verluste bringen, oder ist das schnuppe?

Und die allerletzte Frage (etwas OT): MSI verspricht mit einigen Mainboards, beispielsweiße das Z87 GD65, den "Killer E2200" der die Verbindung "verbessert" (bzw den Ping/die Latenz). Ist sowas wirklich möglich oder ist es leeres Marketing-Gelaber? (kenne mich mit Internet-Zeugs nicht zu dolle aus )

Naja, das war's auch schon von mir.

Lg
Crede


EditEdit: Ja, mein Deutsch ist heute für den Poppes.. Langer Schultag


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Ich habe ein MSI Board mit Killer E2200 Chip. Ping ist deutlich besser als vorher. Liegt jetzt so bei 5-20.
Bei mir ist es übrigens eine ähnliche Situation wie bei Dir. Mein Router steht im Wohnzimmer und ich hab durch den Flur an der Decke ein Kabel gelegt. Bei mir passt es aber in der Ecke unter der Tür durch. 

Guck dir mal AVM FRITZ! Powerline 520E an. Funktioniert bei meinen Eltern über 3 Etagen einwandfrei.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich habe ein MSI Board mit Killer E2200 Chip. Ping ist deutlich besser als vorher. Liegt jetzt so bei 5-20.


 
Der Killer ist fast nutzlos, ich hab mit einem Realtekchip über WLAN einen Ping von ~18.

DLAN funktioniert eigentlich recht gut.
WLAN reicht aber auch völlig aus.
Mit VDSL 25 hast du auch nicht mehr als ~20mbit/s, da reicht selbst ein WLAN G aus, mit N hast du da keine Einbußen.


----------



## Laudian (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*



CredeFX schrieb:


> W-Lan möchte ich auf keinen Fall nutzen, da ich mein VDSL 25k auch ausnutzen möchte. Wie würde es mit D-Lan aussehen?


 
Wlan läuft in der Regel besser als Dlan. Vor allem sind aktuelle Wlan-Verbindungen mit 300mBit/s immernoch eine ganze Ecke schneller als dein VDSL mit 25mBit/s, und meist bieten diese auch einen besseren Ping als Dlan. Und wenn du zu 5gHz Wlan greifst musst du dir auch keine Sorgen darum machen, dass die Frequenzen bei euch eventuell schon völlig überlastet sind.

Und ja, dieses Gerede von Killer Chips etc ist reines Marketinggewäsch. Der Netzwerkchip ist nur in einem extrem kleinen Ausmaß für den Ping verantwortlich, der wird eher dadurch bestimmt, wie gut der Anschluss bei euch Zuhause ist.


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Entweder du bohrst die Wand an oder du feilst oder fräst eine Nut in die Tür. Du könntest auch ein Loch in die Tür bohren.

In den meisten Mietwohnungen ist es übrigens durchaus erlaubt Löcher in die Wände zu bohren, man muss diese nur gegebenenfalls vor dem Ausziehen wieder verspachteln. Steht im Mietvertrag.

Eventuell kannst du auch die Türschwelle bearbeiten. Auch das Verlegen des Kabels in Leerrohren ist eine sehr elegante Möglichkeit.

Zug guter Letzt gibt es dann auch noch flache Netzwerkkabel, die teils nur wenig mehr als 1mm dick sind, diese sind aber meist nicht sehr lang, oft nur U/UTP (selten aber auch U/STP) und oft überteuert. Auch Lichtwellenleiterkabel sind sehr dünn aber mechanisch empfindlich.


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Wlan läuft in der Regel besser als Dlan. Vor allem sind aktuelle Wlan-Verbindungen mit 300mBit/s immernoch eine ganze Ecke schneller als dein VDSL mit 25mBit/s, und meist bieten diese auch einen besseren Ping als Dlan. Und wenn du zu 5gHz Wlan greifst musst du dir auch keine Sorgen darum machen, dass die Frequenzen bei euch eventuell schon völlig überlastet sind.
> 
> Und ja, dieses Gerede von Killer Chips etc ist reines Marketinggewäsch. Der Netzwerkchip ist nur in einem extrem kleinen Ausmaß für den Ping verantwortlich, der wird eher dadurch bestimmt, wie gut der Anschluss bei euch Zuhause ist.


 

Wieso habe ich dann bessere Pings seit ich den Chip habe? Leitung ist die Gleiche. Sorry aber ich glaube nur was ich sehe und das widerspricht dem was Ihr schreibt.


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Die _Software_ die mit diesen Chips kombiniert wird priorisiert den Datenstrom der Spiele. Das kann sich fallweise wesentlich auf die Latenz auswirken aber ähnliches ist auch mit anderen Chips möglich.


----------



## CredeFX (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Danke für die ersten Antworten.

Ich weiß nicht ob WLAN besser ist als D-Lan. Die Tür (mein Zimmer) wird immer geschlossen, wenn ich zocke. Daher wird die Verbindung auch wieder schlechter (denke ich). Da ich mich mit dem ganzen Router/W-Lan Gedöns nicht auskenne, kann ich auch nichts mit solchen Sätzen anfange (unten). Wie kann mein W-Lan schneller sein als mein VDSL-Vertrag? oô



> Wlan läuft in der Regel besser als Dlan. Vor allem sind aktuelle Wlan-Verbindungen mit 300mBit/s immernoch eine ganze Ecke schneller als dein VDSL mit 25mBit/s, und meist bieten diese auch einen besseren Ping als Dlan. Und wenn du zu 5gHz Wlan greifst musst du dir auch keine Sorgen darum machen, dass die Frequenzen bei euch eventuell schon völlig überlastet sind.



Wie gesagt, bin ein kleiner Noob in diesem Bereich 


Ah, da fällt mir gleich noch ne Frage ein: Sind 16mb down, 4mb up und ein 56 Ping normal für eine VDSL 25k-Leitung? Wenn ich den Unterschied zu meinem Alten DSL16 anschaue (13 mb down, 1mb up, 36 ping), denke ich das da irgendwas nicht stimmt. Der Vertrag ist bei Telekom, und als Router nutze ich den "Speedport W 722V"^^

Komischerweiße habe ich in LoL ~36 Ping (mit DSL16 hatte ich 26ms), also stimmt bei speedtest.net irgendwas nicht 

Naja, bin jetzt immernoch nicht schlauer ob D-Lan besser als W-Lan ist^^ (nicht frech gemeint).. Die einen sagen das, die anderen das.. hmpf :/

Edit: Ich habe mal bei devolo vorbeigeschaut, und dieses Produkt gefunden: http://www.devolo.de/consumer/102_dlan-500-duo-plus_starter-kit_produktvorstellung_1.html?l=de
Ist das in Ordnung oder gibt es noch was "besseres"?


----------



## Laudian (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Dass der Ping mit VDSL schlechter ist als mit ADSL ist völlig normal, liegt einfach an der Technik.

Dass bei dir nur 16 mBit/s Download ankommen ist natürlich doof, das ist gerade einmal DSL 16k Niveau, und damit genau am unteren Rand dessen was dir die Telekom bei VDSL 25 garantiert. Wenn du dafür einen großen Aufpreis zahlst würde ich irgendwie gucken ob du das rückgängig machen kannst, denn für die 3mBit/s würde ich persönlich nicht draufzahlen wollen, da kann man auch gleich bei 16k bleiben und lieber den besseren Ping behalten.

Dass Wlan schneller ist als VDSL heißt einfach, dass Wlan-N theoretisch Datentransfers von 300mBit/s schaffen kann, in der Praxis dann eher 200-250 mBit/s. Dein VDSL schafft aber gerade einmal 16mBit/s, deswegen wird das Wlan mit Sicherheit nicht der Flaschenhals sein.

5gHz Wlan bezieht sich darauf, dass Router und WLAN Empfänger in der Lage sein sollten, das 5gHz Frequenzband anzusprechen. Das sind einfach zusätzliche Kanäle, nachdem die alten Kanäle im 2,4gHz Band inzwischen oft ziemlich stark überlastet sind.

Dlan macht einfach bei sehr vielen Leuten Probleme, und selbst wenn es funktioniert ist es nur selten besser als Wlan, deswegen würde ich Dlan nur dann nutzen wenn alles andere ausgeschlossen ist.

Und wenn deine Zimmertür nicht gerade aus Stahl gebaut ist wird das dem Wlan eher weniger Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Quppi (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

weiß nicht obs geht bei dir, aber ich habe bei mir ein ultraflaches 25m lan kabel durchs fenster 3 stockwerke an der hauswand lang nach unten gelegt.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

ich habe diese hier bei einer 16000er leitung Linksys Powerline 4-Port Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
ja sie brauchen eine eigene steckdose und gehen nicht(oder schlecht) in einer steckdosenleiste aber es gibt modele die eine steckdose bieten. Heist erst das ding in die normale steckdose und dann die steckdosenleiste in das ding.wenn du also zu wenige steckdosen zur verfügung hast nimm so ein model TP-Link Gigabit TL-PA551KIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör da verlierst du keine steckdose.
schwankungen der hast du bei wlan genauso wie bei den powerlinern,bei den einen ist es die wanddicke und das verbaute material und bei den anderen ist es das leitungsnetz des hauses.


----------



## timbo01 (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

An deiner Stelle würd ichs mit nem Flachen Lankabel versuchen [ http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-CAT5e-Netzwerkkabel-RJ45-weiß/dp/B001TJ1GSQ/ ]


----------



## CredeFX (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Eins steht fest: Ich werde nicht W-Lan benutzen! Ich saß bei den Tests evtl 3 Meter vom Router entfernt (gleicher Raum), und da kamen halt diese Ergebnisse raus. Jetzt habe ich ein LAN-Kabel genommen und den Laptop mit dem Router verbunden.. Und da kann man von einer ganz anderen Leitung sprechen!!!

LAN: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2964369701
W-LAN: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2964393973

Sorry, aber bei dem krassen Unterschied, muss ich echt sagen dass mein Router total fürn Poppes ist.

Aufjedenfall vielen vielen Lieben Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich werde jetzt noch meine Mutter fragen, falls sie endlich kommen sollte, ob wir für ca 70€ von Devolo ein D-LAN-Paar kaufen, oder ob wir irgendwie LAN verlegen sollen (eigentlich wären wir damit am Anfang der Diskussion oô).

Wäre nett wenn jetzt noch Meinungen zum "Devolo Dlan 500 duo+" kommen würden. 

Wenn ihr lustig seid, können wir ja noch weiter über "Dlan VS LAN" diskutieren, ansonsten nicht. Aber WLan fällt zu 100000% weg.

Lg


----------



## Timsu (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*



Superwip schrieb:


> . Auch Lichtwellenleiterkabel sind sehr dünn aber mechanisch empfindlich.


Da hat man aber auch wieder die Stecker dran, welche üblicherweise (LC) fast genauso dick wie RJ45 sind. 
Durch kleine Löcher kommt man so nicht. Und das Kabel selber machen ist ja bei LWL nicht so einfach wie bei Kupfer.


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Ich würde nen potenenten router bzw accesspoint ranhängen und dann wlan und HOPP

die entfernung sollte kaum ne rolle spielen....

welchen router habt ihr denn?

P.S. dein Powerlan wird nicht annähernd so schnell wie dein NORMALES LAN sein, also hinkt dein WLAN auschluss verfahren gewaltig.


----------



## CredeFX (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Ich hab zwar nur jedes dritte Wort verstanden, aber: Als Router haben wir den Speedport W 722V (by Telekom)

Das mit dem Potenenten Router (bei potenenten wird wahrscheinlich ein schreibfehler sein, daher findet google nichts^^)+accesspoint wäre mir etwas zu kompliziert.. Ich bleibe lieber beim "LAN-Kabel in den Router, Ende in den Computer" (ich werde Dichter y0)

Also bist du der Meinung, dass dLan/Powerlan nicht die ganze Geschwindigkeit durchbringen wird, trotz 500mbit/s (dlan)? 

Zusammengefasst: Anstatt ein teures dLan sollte ich lieber schauen, wie ich ein LAN-Kabel verlegen kann? Und welches "Flach-Lankabel", bzw welche Firma, kann man da empfehlen? Oder ist das, wie so oft, schnuppe?

Hm.. Wie gesagt, ich verstehe 0 von Internet/Netzwerk 
Am besten rufe ich Telekom an und frag die warum das so sein könnte, dann erspart ihr euch Arbeit (keine Idiotenanleitung).. Und ja 

PS: Ich glaube ich wiederhole mich jedes mal oô


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*



CredeFX schrieb:


> Also bist du der Meinung, dass dLan/Powerlan nicht die ganze Geschwindigkeit durchbringen wird, trotz 500mbit/s (dlan)?



Bis zu 500mbit/s.
Das bedeutet im Laboraufbau funktioniert das, wie gut das bei dir Daheim funktioniert ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*



CredeFX schrieb:


> Also bist du der Meinung, dass dLan/Powerlan nicht die ganze Geschwindigkeit durchbringen wird, trotz 500mbit/s (dlan)?


 
Das kannste KNICKEN!!!

Der Router hat grade mal 100mbit...

Was sind die wesentlichen Merkmale des Speedport W 722V?

ich würde es einfach mal per wlan probieren


----------



## CredeFX (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Jop, da hast du mal wieder recht 



@the.hai

Oh.. Hehe :/
WLAN=Laut dem Test heute Nachmittag würden.. 1mb down, 0,0000000000000001 mb up sowie ein Ping von -15348121 in meinem Zimmer ankommen (leicht übertrieben. jetzt weiß ich warum ich CoD hasse.. Wegen meiner Drecksverbindung im Zimmer..) (damit man den versteht hab ich unten nen Link gepostet)

Jop, dann bleibt wirklich nurnoch's Lankabel.

LAN: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2964369701 
W-LAN: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2964393973 (3m vom Router entfernt, gleicher Raum).

Mein armer Laptop muss heute knechten


----------



## Laudian (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Lad dir mal das Programm inSSIDer runter und poste das Ergebnis mal, ich bin mir sicher dass man die WLAN Verbindung einfach verbessern kann.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Kann man auch.
Mit dem inSSIDer kann man super die Antennen ausrichten und sehen ob in deiner Kanalbreite sich noch andere Netze befinden.
Ich würd auch mal probieren auf das G-Protokoll runterzugehen, läuft meiner Meinung nach stabiler als N.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Also Ich hab eine Fritzbox 3170, DLan-Adapter von Devolo und einen Realtek-NT-Chip und häng an einer 16 Mbit/s-Leitung von der Telekom und Ich komme auf ca. 11 Mbit/s Downstream und einen Ping von 18.


----------



## CredeFX (13. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Habe mich jetzt für LAN entschieden.

WLAN=Schlechte Verbindung (ja klar kann man das mit Verstärker usw wieder ausgleichen-aber das wäre mir dann zu viel)
DLAN=Da passt anscheinend nichts durch

Daher verlege ich jetzt einfach Lan (Netzwerkkabel, LAn kabel: Fibrionic Netzwerk Kabel Cat5e flach, weiß, 20m - netzwerkkabel flach / lanKABEL/ist pearl seriös/gut/zuverlässig? Per PM bitte). Ist das einfachste und bietet die beste Verbindung. Und die 1mm passen überall durch.. Hoffentlich 

Aufjedenfall vielen dank für eure Hilfe-Ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen, und ich bin ein Stück schlauer geworden 

Kann geschlossen werden 

Lg


----------



## Quppi (14. September 2013)

Sieht aus wie das was ich mir vor nem halben Jahr auf Amazon gekauft habe. Morgen kann ich genaueres sagen. Wollte aber eig. auch Schnuppe sein, da die alle gleich sind. Meins hängt wie gesagt draußen an der Hauswand durch 2 Fenster und bis jetzt kann ich nix negatives sagen. Läuft stabil. Trotzt Wind, Regen und Sonne.  Alles super. Hatte eig, beim Kauf eines 25m-12€ Kabels erwartet, dass es nicht mal funktioniert, aber es läuft tadellos. Bei dir kannst du das Kabel vielleicht hinter der Fußbodenleiste oder an der Decke lang ziehen.


----------



## Superwip (14. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Wenn man _irgendeine_ Möglichkeit hat Ethernet zu nutzen ist es immer besser als W-LAN und D-LAN.

Es ist schneller, zuverlässiger, latenzärmer, kein shared Medium und billiger. Was will man mehr?

Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung das man Ethernet wann immer möglich für stationäre Geräte nutzen sollte, W-LAN für mobile Geräte und D-LAN eventuell als Notlösung.



> Netzwerkkabel, LAn kabel: Fibrionic Netzwerk Kabel Cat5e flach, weiß, 20m - netzwerkkabel flach / lanKABEL/


 
20m U/UTP... na gut...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2013)

*AW: LAN-Kabel durch 2 Türen? Oder doch eher D-Lan?*

Du könntest auch einen 2. Router an den aktuellen Router/Modem anschließen (die Telekom Router haben , zumindest meiner, keine gute Wlan Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite). Und an deinen PC auch einen Router, Repeater oder Access Point per Lan anschließen der dann nur die Aufgabe hat das Wlan zu empfangen und es per Lan an deine Netzwerkkarte zuleiten.

Hatte vorher einen handelsüblichen Wlan Stick (keinen schlechten), und habe den keinen einen Wlan Repeater (TP-Link WA830-RE) getauscht der nur empfangt (Wlan Zugang geblockt für alle Geräte) und die Geschwindigkeit und  die Empfangs stärke hat sich mehr als verdoppelt. Wenn man das noch weitern verbessern möchte macht man das selbe beim Router, an den Lan Port hängt man einen 2. Router.

Zumindest die Lösung am PC ist für etwa 25€ bei Amazon nicht gerade teuer. 
Mit der Marke TP-Link habe ich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht , und meine ganze Netzwerktechnik bis auf den Telekom Router basiert darauf.


----------

